# iTunes Help



## Monarq (Jul 13, 2008)

I just downloaded the new version of iTunes. It works fine, until I try to close out of it. Then it freezes. I have to open task manager to close it out. Is this a computer issue, an Apple issue, or am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 13, 2008)

Did you click on the "Eject iPod" button? (The little arrow next to "Owner's iPod")


----------



## Monarq (Jul 13, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Did you click on the "Eject iPod" button? (The little arrow next to "Owner's iPod")


My iPod isnt' even in the computer.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 13, 2008)

Mk ^^U


----------



## Aden (Jul 13, 2008)

C'mon, you know the drill. Operating system and computer specs.

I know that iTunes can be pretty bad at times on the PC.


----------



## Monarq (Jul 13, 2008)

Vista (first sign of trouble, I know)

I'm new to the drill, what specs?


----------



## Armaetus (Jul 13, 2008)

CPU
Operating system
Amount of RAM
Video card
Etc


----------



## Monarq (Jul 13, 2008)

Intel core2duo (6300 @ 1.86 GhZ)
Vista
2GB Ram
NVidia GeForce 7900 GS

Everything works properly except iTunes.


----------



## Monak (Jul 14, 2008)

Stop caring about trends and your problem will go away.


----------



## Anonymous1157 (Jul 14, 2008)

Monak said:


> Stop caring about trends and your problem will go away.


Pizzowned. 

But seriously, if you want to try and actually solve your problem with iTunes, you should reinstall the old version. If you don't have the installer for an older version available, you're just about screwed, because a company like Apple isn't going to host old versions for long.


----------



## Ash-Fox (Jul 15, 2008)

Monarq said:


> I just downloaded the new version of iTunes. It works fine, until I try to close out of it. Then it freezes. I have to open task manager to close it out. Is this a computer issue, an Apple issue, or am I doing something wrong?


You aren't doing anything wrong.


----------



## Ash-Fox (Jul 15, 2008)

Monak said:


> Stop caring about trends and your problem will go away.


True, there are superior things like Songbird, Amarok when you get out of caring about trends.


----------



## ZentratheFox (Jul 15, 2008)

Have you tried reinstalling it? Just for shiggles? It won't delete your library, as that's stored in your Music folder.


----------



## MattTS (Jul 23, 2008)

On topic: Try reinstalling. If that doesn't work, go to oldapps.com and get an older version that works.**

Off topic: Songbird is ugly, IMO. Although, it does have lots of features, so I'll give it a look.

**Make sure your iPod (if you have one) works with the version of iTunes you're downloading.


----------



## Eevee (Jul 23, 2008)

Songbird is also super-duper-ultra-beta...

Could always install Rockbox and not need iTunes at all; just drag files onto the drive  8)


----------



## Aurali (Jul 23, 2008)

Amarok don't run on windows unless you do things most users aren't willing to do 0.o;


----------



## Xenofur (Jul 23, 2008)

Ash-Fox said:


> Songbird


HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Anonymous1157 (Jul 23, 2008)

This thread got me to try Songbird. Bad idea. I'd rather use Winamp any day, and I'm not paying for it or anything.


----------

